# Roelani and the Fruit Loops



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Well as most of you can relate, I was trying to eat a night snack but someone came to dine-and-dash.

I thought she was cute.. So I let her have a bite.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

YUM!!! I want fruit loops now!!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

thanks for the craving!! All I have is Cheerios


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

To cute... looks like she is enjoying herself....


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I've never heard of fruit loops, we are sooooo deprived here in the UK.

Love those photos, it looks like she was really enjoying them.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

how cute


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So cute  She must of liked all the colours.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok there must be something about frootloops this is stretch as a chick enjoying some as well


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Why does that bird look red ?...be happy.






babybreau said:


> thanks for the craving!! All I have is Cheerios


----------



## snowpikachu (Jul 20, 2008)

aawwww adorable lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lmfao @ Stretch. 

Very cutee.  I'm craving fruit loops. Oh goodness gracious. Thanks a lot, Roelani!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

poppabill said:


> Why does that bird look red ?...be happy.


Because she is a rosey bourke, aren't they pretty  http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-species/profiles/bourkes-parakeet-2.aspx


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Ah so cute, it's funny how they love to eat cereal. Mine like to eat multi grain cheerios and shreddies (they're such health freaks lol).


----------

